# Well! Savage .17 worked like a charm!



## secuono (May 6, 2013)

I got the urge to get it over and done with. Got the rifle, long knife, knife for skinning, the new gambrel and headed out. Gambrel was a bit too low, but w/e, needed to get started or I'd loose nerve real fast!

Went over to the pig pen, tossed down some feed and aimed. Terrible, sick, hyperventilating-like feelings came back to me. Really don't want it to fail and it petrifies me each time I shoot the rifle...No issues when target shooting, just when it's to do in a critter. If it had failed I would of been at such a huge loss and traumatized. Even more-so because I had an issue with the rifle!

Eventually, after some calming breaths, walking about and trying to settle that didn't work, lol, I finally just pulled the trigger. 

He dropped instantly, dead before he got to the ground. The rifle issue I mentioned above, spent shell didn't want to pop out, had to leave it be to get the knife and finish the pig. He started kicking in less than 3 seconds! There goes that mythical 5-10 second window! He even kicked so hard he flipped right over! Didn't phase me, you guys should see how far a bird or rabbit can get! The key is watching the nose and eyes! 

I need someone to tell/show me the secret to truly sharp knives!! SOG knife got the job done, but wasn't impressed with it's sharpness in the least. I guess part of the secret when using a knife is always be sharpening it...and knowing how to do it right. 

After that, I left him to bleed out while I got the shell out of the rifle. Fiance 'cleaned' all three guns, but clearly not that well! Then I took the head off, gave it to the LGD and heaved the corpse over to where the gambrel was hung. I'm clearly out of shape! My weight guess seems to be right, never lifted him before, but felt like a 50# feed sack. I'll weigh him once he is fully frozen. Gambrel was too wide for this size pig, knew that and had extra rope ready to tie him on. 

Skinning a hog takes for-danged-ever! It took most of the hour! Went out with the stuff at 7pm, got back a couple minutes before 8pm. Terrible! Are younger pigs easier to skin? Makes plucking a bird seem as easy as pie! Everything else went fairly smoothly. Though, the back legs were a massive pain to get off at the hock. Hocks and wrists always trip me up...

Anyway, he's in the freezer now. I don't have enough giant pots to soak him in salt water. I've frozen freshly butchered rabbits and they came out tender, so hopefully it will be true for the pig...?


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2013)

Good job!!! I have soaked deer and wild hogs in a cooler. Just kept adding ice and draining out the bloody water for several days. 

You raised him, you know what he ate and how he was treated. Putting meat in the freezer is an awesome accomplishment. Good for you!


----------



## bj taylor (May 11, 2013)

secuono, where did you aim at the back of the head?  any particular area?  are you saying they kick like chickens do after they're dead?  where did you learn how to skin, process him?  how on earth are you going to make bacon?

I honestly don't know if i'll ever get to the phase I can do this, but I would like to be able to.


----------



## secuono (May 11, 2013)

I didn't aim for the back, I shot him in the forehead, X via ears and eyes crossed. 
Yea, they all kick and wiggle, any mammal that's killed will do it. Some hardly have any spasms, others make you wonder if they are still alive. 

I've been butchering rabbits, pig is just a giant, ugly rabbit with fat, lol. I don't know how to make bacon and he's not big enough for me to stress over trying. I don't let my PBs get obese like you see them most of the time. 

Well, once I decided to get him in the fridge and had the rifle out there with me, I couldn't chicken out and leave. It would of ruined any future confidence. My biggest issues were that I was semi attached to him and paranoid I'd ruin the kill shot. But once he went down without any issue, I felt a thousand times better and so glad I didn't F it up, lol. Rest was routine, used to butchering, thanked him for not flinching at the last second and told him he'll be lazying around in hog heaven now.


----------



## bjjohns (May 11, 2013)

I buy my butchering knives from a commercial restaurant supply company. It has a walk-store and online. Doubt you have one in your area, but here is what I buy:
8" Knife


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 2, 2013)

The easiest way to get a razor sharp knife is to get a Chefs Choice knife sharpener.  My wife got me one about 10 years ago and it has been the best thing ever!

They have grinding wheels of various grits at pre-set angles with the final stage being a 'hone'.  I can get an edge on my knives that will shave hair in just a few minutes.

Another good investment is a good "sharpening steel".  These are the steel rods that you see butchers stroking their knives against while cutting meat.  They 're-align' the edge, so to speak.  To use them properly, you need to get used to holding the knife blade at a 20 degree angle each stroke, or risk ruining the edge.

Finally, there are several good places to find brine mixes as well as supplies and instructions for curing and smoking your own bacons and hams, as well as sausages.  One I have used often is www.sausagemaker.com.  They have an excellent honey ham and bacon cure that I can personally recommend.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats!  I would like to think I could do that...but truly...I'm not sure I could.  Encouraging to hear someone who got through it!  High fives to you


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 25, 2013)

FYI - from skinning wild hogs in the past, it is always hard/difficult.  An hour on your first pig isn't bad, even if he is smaller.  

If I'm doing it myself, it is always easier to skin first, then remove guts as opposed to "field dressing".


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 25, 2013)

We did 6 pbs in one day about two weeks ago. Got 36 roughly 2 lb packages of meat. Each shoulder, each ham, the ribs and the loins were a pack.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow you go girl!  I know its going to be hard for me when I do a goat. I'd love to have pigs and do them too but no pigs as of right now. But maybe next year I'll have a goat or two ready.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 25, 2013)

I would love to know how he tastes


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 25, 2013)

I find that even though PB's are a fat pig, the meat is lean. And the lard is amazing. It melts in your hand.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 25, 2013)

Very proud of you secuono! Take some pictures when you cook some up


----------

